# Should i start meds again?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey all,
I used to have bad agrophobia and panic attacks years ago, but i took 10mgs of Celexa, had CBT and got rid of it completely.
Now, i feel really anxious again, i can handle panic attacks if they come, but i cant stand all the racing thoughts i have about EVERYTHING, and the Obsessive Compulsive stuff i do. My doctor told me i was depressed and anxious and gave me 10mgs of Lexapro to take. I know its like Celexa, but i think i just would rather take Celexa if i was going to take anything.
Ive tried herbal stuff that my mum sent me, but it doesnt seem to do anything. No, its not SJW, its wild oats. Sometimes, you just need more than herbal stuff. Im really thinking of starting the meds again. Im just scared of starting it again and going through any side effects. Now i seem to have dp/dr im afraid it will make it worse. (I didnt have dp/dr the last time). I just dont want to get into the bad habit of not going out again, because i can see myself going that way. If i could just get rid of the anxious "What if" thoughts i think i would be ok. And i cant do that alone.
When i think back to how i was on the Celexa i remember being very "normal" and carefree, not having the anxious thought because i used to do soo much.
I guess im trying to talk myself into taking them again


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Stay off the shit at all costs! While you may have a better quality of life, these drugs take away the true you and do indeed make you care free like stated above. I would rather be neurotic, but in tune and non apathetic than to be calm and carefree. My mom is on celexa and I can just see the apathy in her eyes. She is more calm and less depressed, but that drug has sucked her dry of any human emotion. That's what these damn drugs do and you don't even know it. But hey, you will have millions of people telling you to go ahead and do it because these drugs are just so wonderful and make our lives so much better by numbing us out and making us not care about the problems we encounter in life. After that you'll be just one more zombie roaming the planet.

P.S...speaking of numbing out and covering up the problem, I think there is a specific drug that is used to for that kind of problem. It is called alcohol.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i take celexa i was always against medicine, but i had to take something, because the dp was draining me so much and it still is that it was making me depressed and basically just did nothing at all but wen't to class, and couldn't even pay attention in class. i do think they might suck the life out of me, but i needed it because i was depressed and doing nothing with my life and still am. they make me calm, but too calm, i don't care about anything, and maybe i don't need the meds, but i just started it last week, so maybe i should wait a little and it could work.


----------

